# my 75 gal



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

i have a 75 gal that i plan to set up for a oscar my question is if i just get 1 small 2'' oscar growing up all alone in a 75 gal wont he be lonley? what should i do ?

tank dimensions: 48in.x18in.x20in


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

get like a pleco or some thing


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

No, he won't be lonely.
He'll fill that tank nicely once he's had a chance to grow!

In the meantime, if you can't stand the tank looking so empty, you could always add a group of dithers (e.g. giant danios, Buenos Aires tetras, blackskirt tetras, tiger barbs). Plan on them eventually being eaten though.

Adding a pleco, should you so choose, needs to be done carefully in a tank this size.
Some plecos get rather large (12-18" is not uncommon for many of what are often sold as 'common plecos'), so I'd do some research first and select something which doesn't get quite so big. I'd also highly suggest getting one whose diet will relatively closely match that of your oscar's. In other words, I'd steer clear of any primarily-vegetarian plecos. Some may disagree on this last point, but I think it offers you a better chance for success. After all, my impression is that most oscar-keepers, by and large, tend to offer a heavily meat-based diet rather than a veggie-based one.
BV


----------



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks guys, any more suggestions welcome


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

DON'T get a pleco! They are just as messy as an oscar!! Get him a geophagus as a friend. The geo will act like a pilot fish and clean up and eat the food the oscar spits out! They make great tank mates in my opinion as long as you stay away from live food. I believe live food not only invites disease it also induces aggressiveness (I like to double up on letters when I can't spell something  )

If you choose sand as substrate the geo will help to keep it clean too by constantly sifting the sand for edible things


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Personally, I'd go with 7-9 Tiger Barbs. Or, if you can positively ID it, a female JD.

I also think that a Geo, Firemouth, or even an Acara could make for suitable tankmates. Of course, it will all depend on the personality of your Oscar as to whether or not they'd all get along. Be prepared in case they don't. :wink:


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I have 4 silver dollars in my 75g. They are get tank mates for oscars.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> DON'T get a pleco! They are just as messy as an oscar!! Get him a geophagus as a friend. The geo will act like a pilot fish and clean up and eat the food the oscar spits out! They make great tank mates in my opinion as long as you stay away from live food. I believe live food not only invites disease it also induces aggressiveness (I like to double up on letters when I can't spell something  )
> 
> If you choose sand as substrate the geo will help to keep it clean too by constantly sifting the sand for edible things


What he said.

Plus they are very cool looking.


----------



## erin1010 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a large oscar and a large pleco in my 100 gallon tank, had to move up from a 55 gallon a couple of months ago because when my oscar got an injury and we went to talk to our LFS about it they informed us tank was way to small. They are quite messy together and they funny together but I wouldn't recommend this combo, we got them when they were a year or a year and a half from some people moving out of state, they let us have a fully functioning nice 55 gallon tank and stand with filtration, thermometer, gravel, decorations, then a water vacuum, food and miscellaneous other supplies for $200.00. They grew up together and we couldn't separate them but I recommend something less messy with your oscar.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with TFG, an eartheater (i.e. jurapari) would be a nice addition if the tank is looking empty.

Cheers,
art


----------

